# can't export video made using wondershare



## davidtruitt (Aug 11, 2015)

I made the video but can't export at all...I get a message saying that there was an encoding error. I knownearly nothing about computers so I have no idea what to do. I have searched the web for suggestions and have had bo luck


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

An "encoding error" would indicate the video was not properly created. As the process failed, you can't export the video.

I'm not familiar with Wondershare, so I can't offer any suggestions.


----------



## Avine (Aug 17, 2015)

Encoding problem is very normal when you convert or export a video.
The exact reason you shall never understand unless it gives you a explain.
But the solution sometimes maybe easy.
I have used wondershare before, Do you mean how you made? by downloading? or capturing ?


----------

